# Installing Xorg on FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE



## balanga (Nov 15, 2014)

Are the instructions for installing Xorg on FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE as per The Handbook or are there some changes in the pipeline?

I had X running on 10.0 but decided to do a fresh install to get rid of any junk I had accumulated.

Now when I run`Xorg -configure`  I get 
	
	



```
(II) [KMS] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol, no kernel modesetting.
Segmentation fault at address 0x0

Fatal server error:
Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
```


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2014)

Which video card is being used?  Haven't we mentioned in the last few days that it is better to avoid running that configure step?


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 16, 2014)

FreeBSD Wiki: Working with the graphical environment on FreeBSD > Known issues.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 16, 2014)

X will autoconfigure when there is no configuration file.  Always try that first.  The Handbook mentions that but does not show it.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is the way to use X autoconfiguration:

1. Remove or rename all copies of xorg.conf.  These are typically in /etc/xorg.conf or /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.
2. `startx`

If that does not work, then it is time to generate a configuration file with `Xorg -configure`.


----------



## balanga (Nov 17, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> Which video card is being used?  Haven't we mentioned in the last few days that it is better to avoid running that configure step?



As I asked in my first post, are there pending changes to The Handbook regarding configuring Xorg? There is nothing about avoiding the configure step.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2014)

I started editing it last night.  However, it's a big section, and needs a lot of changes, so no promises on when it will go in.


----------

